# Rechnungen



## Burge (31. Dez. 2008)

Hi,

hoffe alle hier hatten ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Wünsche damit auch gleich einen guten rutsch in neue Jahr verbunden damit mich bei den Entwicklern für diese super Software zubedanken.

Hab mich ja nun immer mehr rein gefuchst und komme aus dem staunen gar nicht mehr raus.
Nun aber so meiner eigentliche Frage ich finde dazu nix in der Doku und auch hier im Forum sehr wenig.

Rechnung: - wie kann man diese löschen (wenn man zum testen welche erstellt hat)
               - wie kann man die dem Kunden zu kommen lassen?
               - wie kann man eigenes Logo Steuernr adresse etc einfügen.

fals das von Hause nicht vorgesehen ist gerne auch ein Hinweis wo wann was machen müsste (Datein etc) um das zu ermöglichen. Das würde die Sache noch zu 100% rund machen.

Ps ich nutzt die 2.2.29


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2009)

Die Rechnungen können nicht gelöscht werden. Die Rechnungne werden als XML in der Datenbank abgelegt, wenn Du sie an Kunden verschicken möchtest dann ist es am Besten wenn Du das als Grundlage für die Erzeugung der Rechnungne nimmst. Die Rechnungsansicht in ISPConfig ist nur als Voransicht für den Admin gedacht, ISPConfig selbst beinhaltet keine Funktionen zur Weiterverabeitung der Rechnungsdaten.


----------

